# Has anyone been able to export in the new .heic image format?



## bogdan.boskovic (Sep 19, 2019)

I found this info online: HEIC and HEVC media files support in Lightroom and Camera Raw

But, I can't find the "_Automatically open JPEGs and HEICs with settings _" setting anywhere, only for JPEG and TIFF. I have LR 8.4.1 and Photoshop 20.0, and Camera Raw 11.4.1 on Windows 10.

I can only access the Camera Raw settings via Photoshop, and there's no heic setting....


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm not sure I understand what you're trying to do. If you are trying to export a file (any supported file type) in the HEIC format, that's not possible using Lightroom as HEIC is not a supported *export* format. You can, however, export an existing HEIC image from Lightroom using the "Original" in the "Image Format" box and that should produce a copy of the original with an XMP sidecar containing any settings that you may have applied.


----------



## johnbeardy (Sep 19, 2019)

Unless I have overlooked something, Adobe's definition of "support" is quite loose. It means "read" or "import", not "write" or "export".


----------

